# Sea ducks??



## jean7563 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey I was wondering if anyone here targets sea ducks. I just moved to Michigan and have duck hunted for 17 years and love it. I have only shot a few sea ducks that have flown through some of MN swamps and was wondering if anyone that does target them might want an extra hunter along sometime. I will pay for gas and am also open to a guided hunt, but I really don't want to target divers. I really just want sea ducks. Thanks in advance and if possible help a fellow hunter out. Thank you!


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

Not many sea ducks in Michigan.


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

snowman said:


> Not many sea ducks in Michigan.


Don't know if you've ever hunted the Great Lakes in November, that's about all we see. Lots of guys target them and do pretty well and I'm sure a few of them will chime in on this one


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

jean7563 said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone here targets sea ducks. I just moved to Michigan and have duck hunted for 17 years and love it. I have only shot a few sea ducks that have flown through some of MN swamps and was wondering if anyone that does target them might want an extra hunter along sometime. I will pay for gas and am also open to a guided hunt, but I really don't want to target divers. I really just want sea ducks. Thanks in advance and if possible help a fellow hunter out. Thank you!


There were a lot of Ole Squaw hanging around last year. Have one coming back from the taxidermy soon!


----------



## jean7563 (Oct 17, 2013)

duckhtr213890 said:


> Don't know if you've ever hunted the Great Lakes in November, that's about all we see. Lots of guys target them and do pretty well and I'm sure a few of them will chime in on this one


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

you might find a few in saginaw bay or southern lake mi but not any up north here


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

jehler said:


> you might find a few in saginaw bay or southern lake mi but not any up north here


There are more around than you think. (Unless this post was made to throw him off the trail of "your" birds?)

There are a few guys on this site that regularly target old squaw and scoters in Lake Superior, Lake Huron, and Northern Lake Michigan, and they do pretty well judging by the pictures that have been posted.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Several regulars on this site target "long tails", but they're not going to openly talk about it. And the Lake Michigan shoreline has been reported to see major build-ups in late fall/winter (according to the DNR). So yes, there are lots around...just have to know where to look.


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

We hunt Lake Huron shoreline and shoot more oldsqaw scoters and goldeneye than anything. Starts gettin good first week of novemer


----------



## jean7563 (Oct 17, 2013)

All I know is I really want to do some mid to late November hunting for some sea ducks and am going to try to do anything I can to get on some birds!


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

if anyone tells you there are no birds out there they are straight up lieing to you. but on the flip side it is no place for a rookie that has not experienced the big water(not saying you are). but it can get nasty really really fast out there.


----------



## jean7563 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yea I know these lakes can get nasty fast I lived on the Minnesota shore of lake superior for 3 years and fished it a lot but couldn't really duck hunt it because MN had a no layout boat law until this year(the year I moved), I really don't know much about these lakes I would have to assume they can be just as nasty as superior though if they want to be. That is also why I am trying to get someone to chime in an possibly help me out. Im going to hook up with a guide service around thanksgiving but would like to go out more than just that one or two times.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

You just have top remember they build really quick. Fished lake Michigan my whole life and it doesn't build nearly as quick as Huron.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

there are all ways scoter around...I see the majority of sea ducks while I'm fishing first ice lol..
far as nasty goes Saginaw bay is the worst body of water I've seen...big rolling waves on the big lakes are cake compared to the choppy crap the bay dishes out...
Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

walleyeman2006 said:


> there are all ways scoter around...I see the majority of sea ducks while I'm fishing first ice lol..
> far as nasty goes Saginaw bay is the worst body of water I've seen...big rolling waves on the big lakes are cake compared to the choppy crap the bay dishes out...
> Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Try hunting and fishing the Western basin of Lake Erie, lot worse than Sag Bay, because once you get to the outer Bay the trawth get further apart, where Erie does not.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Something is fishy about this thread anyways!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Timber said:


> Something is fishy about this thread anyways!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Glad. I'm not only one with that thought that being said be carful on big water


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jean7563 said:


> Yea I know these lakes can get nasty fast I lived on the Minnesota shore of lake superior for 3 years and fished it a lot but couldn't really duck hunt it because MN had a no layout boat law until this year(the year I moved), I really don't know much about these lakes I would have to assume they can be just as nasty as superior though if they want to be. That is also why I am trying to get someone to chime in an possibly help me out. Im going to hook up with a guide service around thanksgiving but would like to go out more than just that one or two times.


Those who also fish know very well that shallower bodies of water are often rougher than deeper waters. As was said, Saginaw Bay is terrible at times, even in a few feet of water. Houghton Lake is another...very shallow, but mighty nasty. Lake Michigan is a whole other type of nasty due to the west winds.

Bottom line is there are plenty of sea ducks to be had. But as was said, it's not something that most should be doing because they don't have the gear to withstand those elements.

And be mighty careful about using a "guide". Lots of people call themselves guides, but really aren't going to give you a quality experience. My advice...word of mouth is one of the best references, so I would ask for opinions and references, such as on this site, before you book anything.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Timber said:


> Something is fishy about this thread anyways!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Absolutely


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

There are huntable birds but the kind of hunting to get them is not for amatuers, nor poor people. 
You need large, expensive reliable boats, radios, floatation equipment, redundant anchors and experienced crew. 
If you are bound and determined watch the pictures coming in this fall and when you see what you are looking for, PM the person to see what is possible.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

just ducky said:


> My advice...word of mouth is one of the best references, so I would ask for opinions and references, such as on this site, before you book anything.


 
Isn't that what he is asking for? somebody must know a reputable guide.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

JBooth said:


> Isn't that what he is asking for? somebody must know a reputable guide.


Could be. I guess if anyone knows a reputable guide who specializes in big water hunting for sea ducks, they should probably PM him  As we've said, this is kind of a specialty area, and I wouldn't assume all great lakes guides have the equipment or knowledge.


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't think there is enough sea ducks out there to make guiding them profitable


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Last I heard there were no licensed waterfowl guides pursuing sea ducks in Michigan. Make sure and ask your guide if they are licensed to be a guide in Michigan, or your hunt of a lifetime may turn into a frustration day of a lifetime if encountered by a CO.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> Lots of guys target them and do pretty well and I'm sure a few of them will chime in on this one


Nope...they won't, and they shouldn't. 

When we first started layout hunting, we made the huge mistake of inviting a bunch of our mud humping friends with us. Two years later, these same guys have their own rig, and are bring other guys we don't know along with them. 

What went from a usually "light pressure" locale turned into a "gotta get there first" setting up in the dark (on a Great lake in November mind you) thing. Sucked...big time. In fact...ruined it for us. 

Guys need to stop looking at shared information for waterfowling like they do for fishing. I could care less if someone knows where I fish in Lake Erie or the Maumee river. I get a bit testy if someone is in my pocket while duck hunting though...

Read up...use your eyes, and look for a reputable guide.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

BFG said:


> Nope...they won't, and they shouldn't.
> 
> When we first started layout hunting, we made the huge mistake of inviting a bunch of our mud humping friends with us. Two years later, these same guys have their own rig, and are bring other guys we don't know along with them.
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## jean7563 (Oct 17, 2013)

TSS Caddis said:


> Well said.


yea I am not from the area and am here for business at the u of m for the next two week so I can help them get their water treatment operations back in order. I am not trying to be fishy or anything else I just want to hunt and would have appreciated some help. Some of you are very helpful and I thank you for that. But if anyone else could be helpful pm me and lets talk thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jean7563 said:


> yea I am not from the area and am here for business at the u of m for the next two week so I can help them get their water treatment operations back in order. I am not trying to be fishy or anything else I just want to hunt and would have appreciated some help. Some of you are very helpful and I thank you for that. But if anyone else could be helpful pm me and lets talk thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sent you a PM with a suggestion.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm guiding Lake Huron, saginaw bay and Lake Michigan for divers and sea ducks. Got a large crew and been doing it long time. Licensed captains and insured. I don't advertise here. My dot com and FB page keep me booked. I'm not sure if tj and Zach are guiding this season, but anyone of us will get people on birds.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Jean I've called and left you a message


----------



## iced one (Jan 19, 2011)

Timber said:


> Try hunting and fishing the Western basin of Lake Erie, lot worse than Sag Bay, because once you get to the outer Bay the trawth get further apart, where Erie does not.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lake Superior laughs at both of those bodies of water...


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

iced one said:


> Lake Superior laughs at both of those bodies of water...


L. Superior, yes is a big machine, I have spent countless hours on, when I worked on the freighters, and I respect it, yes. But In this case we are talking big and small waterfowl rigs, and layout boats. Superior take much more time to build up, where Saginaw Bay, and Erie can build so fast you don't have time for anything, maybe just a prayer if your lucky. That's one of the reasons why Erie has more ship wrecks than any other Great Lake.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Timber said:


> L. Superior, yes is a big machine, I have spent countless hours on, when I worked on the freighters, and I respect it, yes. But In this case we are talking big and small waterfowl rigs, and layout boats. Superior take much more time to build up, where Saginaw Bay, and Erie can build so fast you don't have time for anything, maybe just a prayer if your lucky. That's one of the reasons why Erie has more ship wrecks than any other Great Lake.


I agree. I'll layout hunt in way bigger waves of Lake Huron/Michigan than many days on sag bay. Same goes for fishing. The shallow wild chop of the bay and Erie are a pia and get nasty in minutes.

I don't know about number of shipwreck though, but one things for sure they run aground alot in those two bodies of water.


----------

